# What is Your Favorite Fall Mac Lipstick??



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello Ladies,

The summer is quickly coming to an end and Fall is just around the corner. With that said, I wanted to know what is your favorite Fall lipstick. Some of my favorite Fall lipsticks, include the following:

Talk That Talk (I have learned to make it work since it is such a beautiful color. The lip liner helps.)
Diva
Sin
Rebel
Hearts Aflame
Fanny (Nars Audacious)
Pure Heroine
6Six6
Ruby Woo

My list will likely grow with the debut of the Mac Matte collection and the Mac Ultimate collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry. Duplicate entry.


----------



## bluelitzer (Aug 30, 2014)

I love MAC Captive, Twig and Delectable Mattene for fall. Those are my top 3.

  Honorable Mention: Just a Bite


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> I love MAC Captive, Twig and Delectable Mattene for fall. Those are my top 3.  Honorable Mention: Just a Bite


  I like Twig too.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 30, 2014)

Mac carnal instinct, rebel, diva, hang up , instigator


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Mac carnal instinct, rebel, diva, hang up , instigator


  I love Rebel and Diva. You have excellent taste.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Mac carnal instinct, rebel, diva, hang up , instigator


  I love Rebel and Diva. You have excellent taste.


----------



## Knope2012 (Aug 30, 2014)

NARS Autumn Leaves, NARS Scarlet Empress, MAC Heaux, MAC Ruffian Red, MAC Deeply Adored


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2014)

Quick FYI: We've merged two threads of the same title into one, and so there are dupes of a couple of posts.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 30, 2014)

Hearts a Flame and Carnal Instinct


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

msvluvsmac said:


> Hearts a Flame and Carnal Instinct


  I love Hearts Aflame. Nice Fall color. I have not tried Carnal Instinct. Which collection is it apart of?


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> NARS Autumn Leaves, NARS Scarlet Empress, MAC Heaux, MAC Ruffian Red, MAC Deeply Adored


  I love, love Heaux. I've never heard of Ruffian Red. I've heard of Russian Red. Perhaps I should try it out. All great selections.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 30, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Hearts Aflame. Nice Fall color. I have not tried Carnal Instinct. Which collection is it apart of?


 I don't remember the collection. I just happened to see it when I went to a MAC store. I hadn't joined specktra so I wasn't up on the collections like I am now.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 30, 2014)

I looked it up on Temptalia. Carnal Instinct was part of the magnetic nude collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

msvluvsmac said:


> I looked it up on Temptalia. Carnal Instinct was part of the magnetic nude collection.


  In that case I probably have it and forgot all about it. I will have to check my stash. Lol. I need to go on a lipstick diet.


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 30, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I love, love Heaux. I've never heard of Ruffian Red. I've heard of Russian Red. Perhaps I should try it out. All great selections.


 


  from temptalia. ruby woo, ruffian, russian.
  ruffian was from a collection in 2012 

  but my go-to fall colors (heck really they're my go-to every day colors...) are diva, cyber, pure heroine, lingering kiss, nyx copenhagan, revlon black cherry


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 30, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> In that case I probably have it and forgot all about it. I will have to check my stash. Lol. I need to go on a lipstick diet.


 So do I but we can't until after all of the collections come out.  Lol


----------



## LiliV (Aug 30, 2014)

Mac Deeply Adored and Make Up Forever Moulin Rouge


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> from temptalia. ruby woo, ruffian, russian.
> ruffian was from a collection in 2012
> 
> but my go-to fall colors (heck really they're my go-to every day colors...) are diva, cyber, pure heroine, lingering kiss, nyx copenhagan, revlon black cherry


  Thanks @dyingforyou for posting these swatches. They all look very similar to me.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 30, 2014)

MAC -  Legendary mattene, Camden Chic mattene, Smoked Purple, Pure Heroine, Sin, Dramatic Encounter, Lingering Kiss.   NARS - Afghan Red.  CHANEL - Rouge Noir & Determinée Rouge Allure


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 31, 2014)

AndersenDmz said:


> MAC -  Legendary mattene, Camden Chic mattene, Smoked Purple, Pure Heroine, Sin, Dramatic Encounter, Lingering Kiss.   NARS - Afghan Red.  CHANEL - Rouge Noir & Determinée Rouge Allure


  @AndersenDmz. They are all excellent colors.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 31, 2014)

I wish MAC would make some more Mattenes :sigh: its my favorite lipstick beside the regular mattes


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 31, 2014)

AndersenDmz said:


> I wish MAC would make some more Mattenes :sigh: its my favorite lipstick beside the regular mattes


  What color mattene would you like to see?


----------



## karme (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh I love fall lipsticks! These are a few of my favorites:
  Nars damage, fast ride and dolce vita. too faced la creme in honey bear. dior addict extreme in bonne aventure.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

karme said:


> Oh I love fall lipsticks! These are a few of my favorites: Nars damage, fast ride and dolce vita. too faced la creme in honey bear. dior addict extreme in bonne aventure.


  Nars Dolce Vita is my go to nude lipstick. I love it. I am not familiar with Nars' Fast Ride. I will have to check it out.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 1, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> What color mattene would you like to see?


 A true blue-violet mattene would be my dream come true! Also a golden taupe and a dark navy, and maybe a blackened red as well :eyelove:


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 1, 2014)

This thread inspired me to do a small ulta haul for fall. I got 2 of the darkest nyx vamp creams and nyx matte lipsticks in butter, maison, and whipped caviar.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 3, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> This thread inspired me to do a small ulta haul for fall. I got 2 of the darkest nyx vamp creams and nyx matte lipsticks in butter, maison, and whipped caviar.


  Whipped Caviar sounds quite interesting.  Glad you were happy with your haul to Ulta.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a lot of them. Velvet Teddy, Ruby Woo, Sweet Succulence, Subverted, Rebel, Sin, Film Noir, Double Shot, Heaux, Pre-Raphaelite, Just a Bite, Studded Kiss, Dominate, Twig all from MAC.

  Nars Damned and Train Bleu, 

  UD Venom, Scandal and Lovechild


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 3, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I have a lot of them. Velvet Teddy, Ruby Woo, Sweet Succulence, Subverted, Rebel, Sin, Film Noir, Double Shot, Heaux, Pre-Raphaelite, Just a Bite, Studded Kiss, Dominate, Twig all from MAC.
> 
> Nars Damned and Train Bleu,
> 
> UD Venom, Scandal and Lovechild


 @burghchick I concur with all of your favorites, especially Ruby Woo and Heaux. Which one do you like better. It's a hard choice for me. I lean more towards Heaux though.


----------



## Consuela327 (Sep 3, 2014)

I love UD Venom, Mac exclusive event and Russian red.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 3, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> I love UD Venom, Mac exclusive event and Russian red.


  I love Russian Red.


----------



## rerubi (Sep 4, 2014)

Diva Pure heroine TTT Captive


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2014)

rerubi said:


> Diva Pure heroine TTT Captive


   I love your favs. Diva and TTT are everything!


----------



## Elow (Sep 7, 2014)

I love Rebel and Russian Red


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2014)

Elow said:


> I love Rebel and Russian Red


  Great choices. I think Rebel,is on everyone's list.


----------



## SassyPeach (Sep 7, 2014)

MAC - Plumful, Mystical (LE from the Alluring Aquatic collection)

  Nars - Dolce Vita, Damaged

  Bite Beauty - Pepper

  Maybelline Colour Whisper - Berry Ready


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2014)

SassyPeach said:


> MAC - Plumful, Mystical (LE from the Alluring Aquatic collection)
> 
> Nars - Dolce Vita, Damaged
> 
> ...


  I love Nars' Dolce Vita. I wear that all year round. It's a pretty nude lipstick.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

I would like to add Rebel and Diva to my list of favorite Fall lipsticks.


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 14, 2014)

Adding icon, rihanna2, nyx Maison, and katvond gothica.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Adding icon, rihanna2, nyx Maison, and katvond gothica.


  Did you get the lip glass with the RiRi VG2?


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 14, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Did you get the lip glass with the RiRi VG2?


  I did and I love it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 15, 2014)

MAC : Musky Amethyst ( as always lol ), Hot Chocolate, Après Chic, Ruby, Deeply Adored, Ronnie Red... Chanel : all my Rouges Coco  Dior : 999 Nars : Fire Down Below, Scarlet Empress, Transsiberian, Vendanges... Burberry : Military Red  Guerlain : Madame Batifole, rose Grenat    among others !


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC : Musky Amethyst ( as always lol ), Hot Chocolate, Après Chic, Ruby, Deeply Adored, Ronnie Red... Chanel : all my Rouges Coco  Dior : 999 Nars : Fire Down Below, Scarlet Empress, Transsiberian, Vendanges... Burberry : Military Red  Guerlain : Madame Batifole, rose Grenat    among others !


  All great selections Dominique. I, too, love Deeply Adored and Fire Down Below.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

Melt Cosmetics has a beautiful Fall color called 6Six6. Has anyone tried it? It seems to always be sold out. I must get this color when they restock.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 5, 2014)

I will now add FnF to my lineup of favorite Fall lipsticks. :yahoo:


----------



## BabblingBunny (Oct 14, 2014)

I think Rebel is my fave. It is lovely and leaves a long lasting stain, which I adore! I apply it relatively sheer since I'm not a fan of full opaqueness on myself. My boyfriend even spontaneously said "that color looks really pretty on you." Definitely a winner for me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 14, 2014)

BabblingBunny said:


> I think Rebel is my fave. It is lovely and leaves a long lasting stain, which I adore! I apply it relatively sheer since I'm not a fan of full opaqueness on myself. My boyfriend even spontaneously said "that color looks really pretty on you." Definitely a winner for me.


  I'm a huge fan of Rebel. Love it.


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 17, 2014)

Riri Woo and Flat out fabolous!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2014)

CarlaSouza said:


> Riri Woo and Flat out fabolous!


  Two great choices? Do you wear the RiRi Woo lip liner under the lipstick? I found that the application doesn't last as long and is patchy when I wear both together.


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Two great choices? Do you wear the RiRi Woo lip liner under the lipstick? I found that the application doesn't last as long and is patchy when I wear both together.


  Vandekamp,

  I do wear both together but I think since my lips are a lil' bit on the drier side, the lipliner and lipstick adhere (is that the correct terminology? I'm not a native speaker, so yeah, sorry) well to my lips.


----------



## Cake Face (Oct 19, 2014)

Prince Noir!!! and Rebel

  **lipglass sidebar, Dark as night is another fall fav go to


----------



## meka72 (Oct 19, 2014)

I love fall lipsticks and especially love Hearts Aflame, Carnal Instinct, Rebel and Fashiom Revival, by Mac. I LOVE layering Nars Damned lip pencil, lipstick and gloss.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I love fall lipsticks and especially love Hearts Aflame, Carnal Instinct, Rebel and Fashiom Revival, by Mac. I LOVE layering Nars Damned lip pencil, lipstick and gloss.


  I love all of your choices.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2014)

Cake Face said:


> Prince Noir!!! and Rebel  **lipglass sidebar, Dark as night is another fall fav go to


  I LOVE Rebel. I've never tried Prince Noir.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> meka72 said:
> 
> 
> > I love fall lipsticks and especially love Hearts Aflame, Carnal Instinct, Rebel and Fashiom Revival, by Mac. I LOVE layering Nars Damned lip pencil, lipstick and gloss.
> ...


  Me, too!  I have all of those except Heart's Aflame, only because I have several older ones that R dupes for it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Me, too! I have all of those except Heart's Aflame, only because I have several older ones that R dupes for it.


  I have not worn my Heart's Aflame since I bought it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Me, too! I have all of those except Heart's Aflame, only because I have several older ones that R dupes for it.
> ...


  Do You like it?  I haven't worn my older ones yet this year becoz I've got too many others to wear!  I have Pre-Raphaelite from last year, which I'd guess is similar.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Do You like it? I haven't worn my older ones yet this year becoz I've got too many others to wear! I have Pre-Raphaelite from last year, which I'd guess is similar.


  I've bought at least 30+ lipsticks this year (Mac, UD, KVD, and Nars).  Kat Von D has been my favorite this year.


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 20, 2014)

Mac Sin, Mac Runway Hit, Mac Nocturnal Instincts mattene, Guerlain Lou-Ling Rouge Automatique, and Guerlain Illusion Rouge Automatique.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

Kaidan said:


> Mac Sin, Mac Runway Hit, Mac Nocturnal Instincts mattene, Guerlain Lou-Ling Rouge Automatique, and Guerlain Illusion Rouge Automatique.


  I have not tried or heard of Guerlain Lou-Ling Rouge Automatique, and Guerlain Illusion Rouge Automatique. I only use their bronzer. I'll have to take a look at it the next time I am in Nordies.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

I think Melt's Dark Room will be my new favorite Fall lipstick.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 29, 2014)

Mac= FOD, Rebel y Private party. =)


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Mac= FOD, Rebel y Private party. =)


  Hi @Mayanas. All great choices my friend. I wish FOD would come back. I did not BU.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

I just discovered a new lipstick from Bite today. It's call Tannin. It is a beautiful dark red lipstick. It's not a matte but it is very pigmented.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been reaching for Living Legend ALOT lately!!!  Vino liner and I'm good 2 go


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> I've been reaching for Living Legend ALOT lately!!!  Vino liner and I'm good 2 go


  A wonderful selection.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love dark vampy shades on other people but not myself. So I find my favorite fall colors are mac faux and captive with faux not being very fall at all! Love seeing rebel, diva, etc on everyone else!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I love dark vampy shades on other people but not myself. So I find my favorite fall colors are mac faux and captive with faux not being very fall at all! Love seeing rebel, diva, etc on everyone else!


  I know what you mean. I can't wear colors like Punk Couture, Cyber, Smoked Purple, Living Legend, or Vampira. I will add that I think you would look fabulous in dark colors. For a long time, I did not think I could wear black lipstick but I recently bought some and now I feel like I could wear it out of the house....maybe to meet some girfriends for lunch or to go shopping.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> I've been reaching for Living Legend ALOT lately!!! Vino liner and I'm good 2 go


  Does LL pull more burgundy or brown on you?


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Does LL pull more burgundy or brown on you?


 I would definitely say it runs on the deep burgundy/cranberry side of things on me... Is is running brown on some people??? I've had similar shades do this, so I can relate...  Vino liner should help the issue. I have Film Noir for my 90's deep brown fix if I wanna go there haha


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I love dark vampy shades on other people but not myself. So I find my favorite fall colors are mac faux and captive with faux not being very fall at all! Love seeing rebel, diva, etc on everyone else!


 I think anyone including u can pull off a dark fall color!!! Try MAC Dark Side, it's a medium deep berry/wine shade but definitely more wearable for all since it's a amplified finish with a slight sheen which, IMO tones down its depth


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> I would definitely say it runs on the deep burgundy/cranberry side of things on me... Is is running brown on some people??? I've had similar shades do this, so I can relate... Vino liner should help the issue. I have Film Noir for my 90's deep brown fix if I wanna go there haha


  It runs chocolate brown on me and I did not like it. Not sure why. I love Fixed on Drama and that pulls brown. It may be that FOD is a truer matte IMO.

  I hope Berry Me becomes one of my new Fall favs too. I wish Dose of Color would announce an exact date instead of a time frame.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It runs chocolate brown on me and I did not like it. Not sure why. I love Fixed on Drama and that pulls brown. It may be that FOD is a truer matte IMO.  I hope Berry Me becomes one of my new Fall favs too. I wish Dose of Color would announce an exact date instead of a time frame.


 Now, Fixed On Drama did run brownish on me and that's y I left it at the counter... Media can be a bit brownie too if I don't line with Vino, although it is acceptable sometimes...


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Now, Fixed On Drama did run brownish on me and that's y I left it at the counter... Media can be a bit brownie too if I don't line with Vino, although it is acceptable sometimes...


  Do you have Talk that Talk?


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I know what you mean. I can't wear colors like Punk Couture, Cyber, Smoked Purple, Living Legend, or Vampira. I will add that I think you would look fabulous in dark colors. For a long time, I did not think I could wear black lipstick but I recently bought some and now I feel like I could wear it out of the house....maybe to meet some girfriends for lunch or to go shopping.





pinkcrush said:


> I think anyone including u can pull off a dark fall color!!! Try MAC Dark Side, it's a medium deep berry/wine shade but definitely more wearable for all since it's a amplified finish with a slight sheen which, IMO tones down its depth


  Good recommendations and thoughts. I think paler skin tones CAN wear these colors but personally I have smaller lips so I feel like it makes them disappear! You may be right about a more sheer version. Maybe like a Bite luminous creme lipstick... Hmmmm.... Will have to explore this now!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Good recommendations and thoughts. I think paler skin tones CAN wear these colors but personally I have smaller lips so I feel like it makes them disappear! You may be right about a more sheer version. Maybe like a Bite luminous creme lipstick... Hmmmm.... Will have to explore this now!


  Sandy, do you have TTT?


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Do you have Talk that Talk?


 No girl it was sold out before my local Nordstroms opened on its release day last October...


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Good recommendations and thoughts. I think paler skin tones CAN wear these colors but personally I have smaller lips so I feel like it makes them disappear! You may be right about a more sheer version. Maybe like a Bite luminous creme lipstick... Hmmmm.... Will have to explore this now!


 A nice liner and a sheer, or glossy  color would be nice on u... Try Clinique's Black Honey which is on the deeper side but quite sheer, so it can be layered to ur liking


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Sandy, do you have TTT?


  I don't. Are you a fan?   





pinkcrush said:


> A nice liner and a sheer, or glossy  color would be nice on u... Try Clinique's Black Honey which is on the deeper side but quite sheer, so it can layered to ur liking


  Ooh I've heard of black honey. I'll check that out! Thanks!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I don't. Are you a fan?  Ooh I've heard of black honey. I'll check that out! Thanks!


  No problem hun!!! I wanna see a pic haha


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 17, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> No problem hun!!! I wanna see a pic haha


  There's a sephora trip in my future this week will see if they have it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Ooh I've heard of black honey. I'll check that out! Thanks!


  I do have it and I am a fan. However, I recently bought Dark Room and I get the same look basically with a better lipstick. If you did not get DR, try Color Pop's Ellarie. It's on $5


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

Color Pop has some great Fall colors and it is only $5 for the lipstick or the lip liner.


----------



## geeko (Nov 20, 2014)

Sin and Fashion revival and my favourites


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

geeko said:


> Sin and Fashion revival and my favourites


    Geeko.  I was not crazy about Fashion Revival until I tried it with Heroine and/or Flat Out Fabulous. It is soooo pretty. You must try it.


----------



## geeko (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! And a tip i would like to share is that u can put a bit of amber lights eyeshadow on fashion reivival in the middle of the lips gives a bit more dimension to the lips. In this pic i m wearing currant lipliner n fashion revival with amber lights eyeshadow in the middle to give more dimension


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

geeko said:


> Thanks for the tip! And a tip i would like to share is that u can put a bit of amber lights eyeshadow on fashion reivival in the middle of the lips gives a bit more dimension to the lips. In this pic i m wearing currant lipliner n fashion revival with amber lights eyeshadow in the middle to give more dimension


  Wow. You look stunning!!  Thanks for the tip. I will have to try that.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 20, 2014)

I've been loving MAC's Retro...its the perfect pinky brown. Not too much for everyday work wear, pairs nicely with multiple looks, comfortable, and just very pretty. I'm so glad I pulled it back out! I also love it glammed up with the lipglass in Pop Mode.


----------



## nt234 (Nov 20, 2014)

I've said it before but my favorite fall lip combo is Tribalist + Burgundy liner + Courting Chic. I think I'm going to have to bust out Talk That Talk and Pure Heroine a few more times, though. And I need to stop playing around and buy Nightmoth to wear with Sin!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

nt234 said:


> I've said it before but my favorite fall lip combo is Tribalist + Burgundy liner + Courting Chic. I think I'm going to have to bust out Talk That Talk and Pure Heroine a few more times, though. And I need to stop playing around and buy Nightmoth to wear with Sin!


  Nightmoth is a MUST. It should be a staple in every woman's stash. You will love it especially to go with the Fall lipsticks.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Nightmoth is a MUST. It should be a staple in every woman's stash. You will love it especially to go with the Fall lipsticks.


 Nightmoth all over the lips with clear lipglass is a super pretty fall look too


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 20, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Nightmoth all over the lips with clear lipglass is a super pretty fall look too


  I've never tried that. I will definitely test that combo out very soon. Thanks.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunner is rapidly becoming my new favorite Fall lipstick. I say that largely because it looks like Talk that Talk from the RiRi Collection. Colorpop also has a new shade called Bambi which is very similar.


----------



## Anaphora (Dec 10, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> I love MAC Captive, Twig and Delectable Mattene for fall. Those are my top 3.
> 
> Honorable Mention: Just a Bite


  I really need to get Captive, also Faux, Twig, and Brave.  I keep looking at them over and over again at the counter.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I really need to get Captive, also Faux, Twig, and Brave.  I keep looking at them over and over again at the counter.


  Twig is nice. I have used it for years now.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 11, 2014)

Rebel, Radicchio, Heaux and Poisonberry from limecrime


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 13, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> Rebel, Radicchio, Heaux and Poisonberry from limecrime


  Nice Fall list. Rebel and Heaux are beautiful.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 27, 2014)

I am really liking Dose of Color's Berry Me.


----------



## telspepper (Dec 30, 2014)

I am really enjoying some lipsticks and their co ordinating glosses from some past Xmas collections. Mac private party with private party gloss and what joy with spanking rich.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 30, 2014)

telspepper said:


> I am really enjoying some lipsticks and their co ordinating glosses from some past Xmas collections. Mac private party with private party gloss and what joy with spanking rich.


  I lived Private Party when it first came out. Now I never wear it.  Lol. It's still a beautiful color. That's what happens when you have over 100 lipsticks to choose from.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

I think Vintage from ABH may become one of my Fall favs.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

I love Opera and Oxblood now for the fall and winter.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 10, 2015)

My favourite two fall lipsticks by mac are Dubbonet and Amorous. Pretty much all I wear in the fall and winter!


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 10, 2015)

DoTheTree said:


> My favourite two fall lipsticks by mac are Dubbonet and Amorous. Pretty much all I wear in the fall and winter!


  First......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I would love to see swatches of those two because I've never heard of them before.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 21, 2015)

I loved Heaux. Glad Mac is breaking it back.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

I wear Viva Glam V all year lol.  I'm thinking this coming fall I may be all about Pander Me


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> I wear Viva Glam V all year lol.  I'm thinking this coming fall I may be all about Pander Me


  I love Pander Me. It is a pretty color.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

I think Acai and Quelle Surprise may be my new Fall favorites.


----------



## lumaday (Oct 15, 2015)

For fall I love:  Mehr, Pander Me, Craving, Captive, Capricious, Fashion Revival, Twig, Velvet Teddy, and now Heaux 2.0 and Royally Riotous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 15, 2015)

How can I forget Heaux. I love the OG Heaux. Fashion Revival is gorgeous too.


----------



## geeko (Oct 16, 2015)

Fashion Revival, Eugenie, Sin, Studded kiss, Antique Velvet and instigator lipsticks

  Lip pencils: Nightingale, Chestnut, Currant and nightmoth


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 18, 2015)

I love Rebel, Dubonnet and Dark Deed for fall


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2015)

mistymorose said:


> I love Rebel, Dubonnet and Dark Deed for fall


  I love Rebel too. However, I like Acai as well. I need to pull Dark Deed out.


----------



## kat913 (Oct 18, 2015)

Capricious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 annnd D for Danger


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

kat913 said:


> Capricious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  D for Danger is a gorgeous color.


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

Rebel, Captive and Sin


----------



## geeko (Jan 19, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> Nightmoth is a MUST. It should be a staple in every woman's stash. You will love it especially to go with the Fall lipsticks.



i totally agree. Nightmoth is the bomb... i love it a lot with my dark lippies...and currant lip pencil as well


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Rebel
Pure Heroine


----------



## geeko (Mar 5, 2016)

Fav dark lippies for Fall:
Media
Sin
Instigator
Oh Lady (Retro matte liquid)
High drama (Retro matte liquid)
Rebel 
Antique Velvet

Basically many of the matte dark colors from MAC


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 6, 2016)

I love Deeply Adored and Just a Bite for Fall.


----------



## pruney1 (Mar 9, 2016)

I am in love with the dazzles- I have most of them now! My very favorite is All I Want - I love frosts.


----------



## romantic_vengeance (Apr 21, 2016)

Diva or Sin is my favorite lipstick for fall.


----------

